# Evicted At A Very Tender Age ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The latest arrivals .. about half an hour ago .. cold, empty, and homeless.

An older couple decided to clean out their attic and found a pair of pigeons nesting with these two babies. Thank goodness their adult daughter was there to intervene ..

http://www.rims.net/Evicted

Wasn't planning to start baby season quite this soon, but I guess I am. What am I thinking .. Phil already has a baby that is practically grown, so I've been one upped .. that would be Baby Winter.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My goodness Terry, they are so fresh. I am glad you were there for them. I wish we had a few more Terry's to spread around the world. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You got any foster parents lined up?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> You got any foster parents lined up?
> 
> Pidgey


Maybe .. have to see what's doing around here. I'm the foster parent for tonight and possibly from here on out.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Wish I was closer to help out, they are beautiful babies! I do know Spring is in the air as the wild sparrows and Mourning Doves are chasing each other around.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,


OMG, these are r-i-g-h-t outta the Egg...!


Ohhhhh....

These idiot people...!

Could they not just wait a month or five-week and let them "be" till then?

Oh golly Terry, like you did not already have your hands ( and shoulders and elbows and everything else) full...!


So...yahhhhh at least their daughter intervened in time for them to be saved, and brought to you...golly...

Well, two NEW Winter Babys now!




I need to post some up-dated images of ('my') Winter...he is really 'looking' LIKE quite the adolescent now...

Into the first phases of the explore stage...and ravenous like thay all tend to be...



Good luck with these teeeeeeeeeeeeny ones..!

Bless your Heart..!


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> These idiot people...!
> 
> Could they not just wait a month or five-week and let them "be" till then?
> 
> ...



Guess not eh Phil. Like most people, they have 60 or more years to not even bother planning for their own retirement: they set aside several weeks of planning for a single 7 day vacation each year: they waste 18 years getting to understand their own children (if that, and then still don't get it) and then complain when their computer is a few nanoseconds slower than their neighbors new machine. So why bother let another life complete it's cycle when it takes a whole 4 weeks! People are idiots! 

And time is all relative it seems,

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, they are so tiny and cute.
Glad the daughter did intervene. I can't believe those people.

Reti


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahh, how cute and alot of down to help keep them warm or did you get the parents too? Neverending story with you Terry, your so great and kind


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG, couldn't they have waited?.....they are such brand new hatchlings! 

Sure pray you can find a couple of pigeon parents with the pigeon milk for the time being to help you! 

I'm glad they made it to your hands, though, no better place on earth for these wee-ones.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, god works in mysterious ways. I think we all needed to see brand new life after what we have been going through with the Manchester pigeons. 

They are so very sweet. 

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. Nope, no parents with these babies. The parents were shooed out of the attic and though the daughter tried to reunite the family, it wasn't working.

So far, so good with the little ones. I'll keep you posted.

There aren't any possible foster parents right now as the timing just isn't right. Hopefully, I will be able to pull the little ones through.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Starting To Become Active ..*

Now they think they are movie stars:

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar07/HPIM1778.AVI

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Aw right! They ARE movie stars 

Lovely vid, Terry. I just adore tiny yellow fuzzballs

John


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahhh, how cute they are!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes that would be wonderful, Terry's a exceptional person for sure! I do not know how she does it! Shes 24/7 with all kinds of animals and birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sweet, sweet............


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

You newly acquired squeakers are adorable Who's the adult cooing in the background though?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> You newly acquired squeakers are adorable Who's the adult cooing in the background though?


That's an elderly cock pigeon that is spending some time in the "hospital" .. he didn't seem to be feeling well so is getting some extra R&R time. I had gotten too close to his cage, and he was letting me know.

I was wondering if/when someone would notice the very grumpy and grown up pigeon sounds.  

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

How very sweet, I am so very glad there are people like you out there helping these guys.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor said:


> My goodness Terry, they are so fresh. I am glad you were there for them. I wish we had a few more Terry's to spread around the world. Wouldn't that be nice?


Terry, you are amazing! I totally agree with Victor.

Feather


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Terry*

I have a pair sitting on rotten eggs. We could give them the babies. Let me know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> I have a pair sitting on rotten eggs. We could give them the babies. Let me know.


Thanks for the offer, Debbie! I think I may have a pair here that can take over in another day or so. If that doesn't work out, I'll let you know.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*New Pics Of The Evicted Babies*

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar14

Video links: http://www.rims.net/2006Mar14/HPIM1782.AVI and http://www.rims.net/2006Mar14/HPIM1785.AVI

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, looks good so far for these little babies. 

If Helen doesn't mind we can swing by LA on her honeymoon cause your place is a haven/heaven just like Jimmy's.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> sweet, sweet............



...and "peeeeep! PEEEEEEEP!"

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maggie,

Yes, so far, so good with the eviction babies. They are at that really precious stage where they pop up at the slightest sound with beaks open and little wing nubbin's just a goin'.

I'll look forward to seeing you and Helen soon (oh .. Alan too .. guess he needs to come along as it's his honeymoon too)  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, those babies are just adorable, you are just a wonderful mother for them.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, they are adorable. I like their peeping sounds. This is probably the first time I've ever heard baby pigeons peep.

I made the mistake, one day, of hitting the adult pigeons with bird seed when I was giving them some food. They actually fussed at me! It went something like: "coo coo coo coo - coo coo coo coo". (Very fast cooing, sort of like mumbling). They were annoyed at me!

Well I guess I had better be careful the next time with the food.


----------



## Geranyl (May 13, 2004)

That's so sweet! Sad how people couldn't just let them be for a month.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great new pics and vids of the evicted babies It's always funny to see siblings wrestle like that. I've often wondered whether it's just a form of "pigeon play" and perhaps a way to strengthen their muscles, or if they are trying to get fed by the other. Maybe they just go for any beak in sight looking for a warm meal 

Very cute though


----------

